# Oily Beans?



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

No I have heard you chaps mentioning that darkly roasted beans can sometimes be "shiny" and "oily"!

Now I have an issue - as you know I have just been meandering around the east end of the west country drinking coffee of various grades and purchasing beans when the mood took me.

Well I opened a bag this morning and:

1) They smell pretty good

2) They are very dark colour (which is OK)

3) They are a long way beyond "shiny" and "oily" they are almost wet with oil.

The beans stick to stuff (the bag they were in, the side of the jar a poured them into, my fingers)

My fingers feel greasy after touching them.

a) Is this normal/OK (and I should just give them a go)?

b) Something that can be salvaged?

c) A bin job?

These beans have been sat in the back of the car (in the sun) so it might be at least partly my fault and they are only a small bag (so binning them isn't an issue) but at the moment I don't want to put them near my grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The beans have been taken well past second crack - as a result, the oils have migrated from inside the bean to the surface. Problem here is the oils are very unstable and easily affected by exposure to air (oxidation) which turns the oil rancid after a time. The flavour profile will have been more or less destroyed leaving a one dimensional taste - probably bitter too. Give them a try for experience - some people enjoy this level of roast.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this link - explains it better.

http://www.sweetmarias.com/library/content/using-sight-determine-degree-roast


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmm It is not "trying" them that is the problem as such...

but will these really gunk up my grinder? They look like they would form a paste not a powder.

From what you say is it unlikely:

a) I can do much/anything to "dry" them

b) It is anything I "did" (to make it "worse")


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The oilier the bean, the more mess in the grinder.

Get some kitchen towel, make a wad and lay the beans on it. Pat them with some more. That's the best you can do.

Oh, prepare for static madness when you grind them!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> The oilier the bean, the more mess in the grinder.
> 
> Get some kitchen towel, make a wad and lay the beans on it. Pat them with some more. That's the best you can do.
> 
> Oh, prepare for static madness when you grind them!


I think I might just put them to one side and try some of the (many) others I have bought..... and possibly just put this one down to experience.

I have a couple of other beans from the same roaster - I'll see what they are like.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats a lot of oil!!

Sell em to Ronsil, he like the darker side of roasting..


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Thats a lot of oil!!
> 
> Sell em to *Ronsil*, he like the darker side of roasting..


Has he upset you?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ñöpè hë jú§ţ løvé§ å dârk bèäñ ¡


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark with care can be good - charcoal is never good


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

At least try them before you get rid of. You might even find that you like the dark side.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> At least try them before you get rid of. You might even find that you like the dark side.


It's not the darkness that I don't like... it is the fact that they are "wet".

I refer the honourable gentleman to my original query:

1) They smell pretty good

2) They are very dark colour (which is OK)

3) *They are a long way beyond "shiny" and "oily" they are almost wet with oil.*

*The beans stick to stuff (the bag they were in, the side of the jar a poured them into, my fingers)*

*
**My fingers feel greasy after touching them.*

a)*Is this normal/OK (and I should just give them a go)?*

b) Something that can be salvaged?

c) A bin job?

To me they seem so "wet" that I don't really want to put them near my grinder (cos it is bound to get all gunned up and manky).

But if people are telling me that "wet and sticky" is normal I might give them a go.

I have had various "dark" beans before including some that were a bit shiny - it is advice on the "wet and slimy" that I am after.

If some DSOL fanbois can reassure me that this is "normal" I could give them a go.....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had some really, really darkly roasted beans before that were as oily and almost slimy as you describe. They were fantastic to drink. I just had to clean my grinder more carefully and often.

Try dabbing some of the oil off and giving them a go. As has been suggested before. A grinder isn't really a difficult thing to clean.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Perhaps you could sell them to Charbucks!


----------

